# الموت الرحيم



## اكيلا__________ (3 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة:Love_Letter_Send:
أخوتي في الايمان 
أود أن استفسر بشأن الموت الرحيم وهل الكتاب المقدس أشار الى هذا الموضوع بأي شكل من الأشكال 

وأنا أقصد بهذا الكلام تحديدا اذا كان الطب قد فقد الأمل من المريض وبقي يعيش على الالات أرجو المساعدة :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*الموت الرحيم ده قتل*
*هل احنا ارحم من ربنا نفسه على ابنائه ؟!*
*لو كان ربنا شايف ان ده هو الرحمة كان استلم روحه*

*ليه الانسان يضع نفسه مكان الاله و يقتل نفسا بأى دافع !*
*ده بيفكرنى بموضوع الاجهاض !*

*اختلفت الدوافع و النتيجة واحدة و هى : ازهاق نفس مازالت حية (قتل)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

اي موت يُسرع من حياة الإنسان هو خطية ، فالله يقدر أن ينهي الإنسان بالموت ولكنه " لم يفعل " ، فلماذا تفعل انت يا إنسان ؟ ، هل تحسب نفسك أرحم من الله ؟!

رأيي بإختصار


----------



## اكيلا__________ (3 مارس 2011)

هل هناك أي رأي في الكتاب المقدس على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

> هل هناك أي رأي في الكتاب المقدس على هذا الموضوع


*(لا تقتل)*


----------



## bob (3 مارس 2011)

اكيلا__________ قال:


> هل هناك أي رأي في الكتاب المقدس على هذا الموضوع


*و هل الكتاب المقدس الذي منع القتل نهائيا في اي حالة من الحالات مهما كانت الظروف "لا تقتل"و "مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.   وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 7، 8)
"طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَصْنَعُونَ وَصَايَاهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ سُلْطَانُهُمْ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَيَدْخُلُوا مِنَ الأَبْوَابِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ، لأَنَّ خَارِجًا الْكِلاَبَ وَالسَّحَرَةَ وَالزُّنَاةَ وَالْقَتَلَةَ وَعَبَدَةَ الأَوْثَانِ، وَكُلَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ وَيَصْنَعُ كَذِبًا" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 14، 15)
*
*هل بعد هذه الايات نحتاج الي راي اخر من الكتاب المقدس ليحلل القتل باي اسلوب *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

انظري الى عتاب الله لأيوب وماذا قال له ....


----------



## Desert Rose (3 مارس 2011)

*لا حبيبتى الموت الرحيم او ال Mercy Killing ليس به اى رحمة 
لانه يجعل مجموعة من الناس تقرر حياة شخص اخر فاقد الوعى وتقتله لمجرد انها رأت انه بلافائدة 
هو ليس قتل فقط بل احتقار لقيمة الانسان لانهم رأوا انه مايسوى يعيش اكتر من ذلك 
حبيبتى اللى بيعملوا كده هما مش بيعملوا غير انهم
 playing God بيلعبوا دور الله والله هو الذى بيده امرنا وبيده حياة كل انسان ليس من اختصاص اى شخص مهما كان ان ينهى حياة شخص اخر 
وهو اوصانا وقال لاتقتل الكتاب المقدس واضح 
حتى المنظمات الحقوقية التى لاعلاقة لها بالكتاب المقدس ترفض الموضوع لانه عمل وحشى وغير انسانى 
اذا هو مرفوض  من ضمير الانسان الذى هو صوت الله فى داخلنا 
*


----------



## أَمَة (3 مارس 2011)

أختي الحبيبة

*الموت الرحيم *هو *ذئب خطية القتل* *اللابس ثوب حمل الرحمة*. *السفاح قاطع الرؤوس* *اللابس رداء الطبيب.*

*هذا تلاعب بالألفاظ من إختراع اللادينيين والملحدين وليس أبدا مشيئة الله.*

لا يوجد عمل بشري أكثر رحمة من عمل الرب.

يقول الكتاب المقدس عن أيوب، أنه بعد أن خسر كل ما يملك من عقار ومواشي وجيمع أبنائه وبناته، ابتلى بقروح انتشرت في بدنه كله، من قمة الرأس إلى أخمص القدم، وانه كان يجلس وسط الرماد ويتناول شقفة يحك بها قروحه. 

لم تتحمل زوجته رؤيته يتألم كثيرا فقالت له:

[Q-BIBLE]
9 فقالت له زوجته: «*أما زلت معتصما بكمالك؟* *جدف على الله ومت*». [/Q-BIBLE]

بمعنى آخر انها طنت انها أكثر رحمة على زوجها من الله. وبما أنه كان معروفا أن من يجدف على الله يموت طلبت منه أن يجدف على الله لكي ينهِ حياته. ولو كانت زوجة ايوب تعيش في أيامنا لطلبت من الطبيب ان ينهِ حياة زوجها *باسم **الموت الرحيم.*

ولكن انطري ماذا كان رد زوجها المؤمن والعارف فكر الرب:

[Q-BIBLE]
10 فأجابها: «*أنت تتكلمين كالجاهلات*! أنقبل الخير من عند الله والشر لا نقبل؟». *في هذا كله لم ترتكب شفتا أيوب خطأ في حق الله*.[/Q-BIBLE]

هناك أمر هام يجب على المؤمن المسحيي ان يفهمه وهو أن *الموت لم يكن أصلا مشيئة الله للإنسان،* *بل اجرة الخطية *:

[Q-BIBLE]
23 *لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ* *وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. *[/Q-BIBLE]


*نفهم من هذا أن الموت رحمة للأنسان بحد ذاته، *لأن *لولا الموت* و*لولا* *الحياة الأبدية التي وهبها لنا الله بالمسيح يسوع* *لعاش الإنسان أبدا بعيدا عن الله في شقاء دائم في هذا العالم الساقط ... يأكل بعرق جبينه ويمرض ويشيخ وينتن من قروحاته وليس في يديه من شفاء. *

*ولأن مشيئة الله لنا هي الحياة الأبدية بالمسيح، فهو يعمل خيرا في كل الاشياء *


 رومية الأصحاح 8 العدد 28 *وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ*. 
*حتى في ألامنا وأمرضنا.*

أيوب، بعد صبرة وتحمله، إستعاد صحته وأمواله وبنينا وبنات كن من أجمل البنات. وهذا فيه رمز لنا للحياة الأبدية التي نستعيد فيها مجدا فقدناه على الأرض في أمراض واسقام وطلم وغيره مما نسميه شرورا.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مارس 2011)

هذا الموضوع يذكرنى بمعجزة مذكورة فى كتاب عن الشهيد أبو سيفين
حدثت فى أستراليا ، لمصاب بمرض لا شفاء منه فى القلب ، فى مستشفى هناك
وحدث أن توقف القلب ، وعملوا له صدمتين كهربتيين فلم يعمل ، فتوقفوا لأن القانون عندهم كان يحتم ذلك بحجة الرحمة 
ولكن إبن المريض ، وهو طبيب أيضاً ، وكان واثقاً من أن الله سيجعل الشهيد أبو سيفين يعمل معجزة
هذا الإبن رفض قرار الأطباء ، وصمم أن يعمل له صدمة كهربية أخرى ، على مسؤليته
فعاد القلب للعمل
وتحسنت صحته بسرعة معجزية ، حتى أنه سافر فوراً إلى مصر وتوجه مباشرة لدير أبو سيفين للراهبات بمصر القديمة

الميت ، صحى ومشى وسافر ، فى إسبوع جنازته المفترضة

لذلك ، فلنترك الله يحكم فى هذه الأمور


----------



## قمر الشام (3 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

*أختي الحبيبة آكيلا..*

*سؤالك جميل و وجداني..*

*الموت الرحيم حسب إسمه يدل على اليأس التام من حالة المريض..*

*لذلك يقترح الأطباء الموت الرحيم .. رئفةً بالمريض نفسه اولاً و رئفة بالعبئ المادي للمتكفل بالمريض..*

*وهنا.. يخطئ الإنسان إن أخذ القرار بالموافقة على الموت الرحيم لانه مهما كان رحيماً فخالقه أرحم بكثير الكثير...*

*ألم تسمعي يا عزيزتي بحالات كان ميؤس منها لأبعد الحدود لكن وبفضل الرب عادت لما كانت عليه من صحة **وعافية*
* وكأن شيئاً لم يكن!!    لماذا ؟؟    لانها لم تيأس من رحمة خالقها..*

*وكما أجاب إخوتي سابقاً القتل هو القتل مهما تعددت تسمياته وطرقه القتل هو القتل..*

*يجب أن يسمى الموت الرحيم  ب  القتل الرحيم *

*فعندها قد تشتعل في قلوبنا شرارة الرحمة وندع  لله ما لله..*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (4 مارس 2011)

الموت الرحيم زي الكذب الابيض
كلاهما قتل
و كلاهما كذب


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكم اخوتي الاحباء على الردود


----------

